# temps composés (liaisons)



## girl from rio de janeiro

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir si dans les temps composés comme j'avais eu, j'eus eu, j'eusse u etc. je dois faire la liaison ou si elle a facultative. Merci beaucoup d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans la langue orale de tous les jours, on omet souvent ce genre de liaison, mais en poésie et dans la langue soignée, il faut la faire.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Est-ce que avez-vous un lien où je peux écouter les conjugaisons?


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

En effet, les liaisons facultatives représentent un phénomène très complexe. En général, elles révèlent un niveau de langue plus soutenu, plus formel ou plus littéraire que si elles n'étaient pas réalisées. En ce qui concerne les exemples que vous nous donnez, je dirais comme Maître Capello que ce sont des liaisons à faire lors d'un exposé, de la lecture d'un poème ou d'une conférence.

Je voudrais enfin préciser que "j'eusse eu" ne correspond pas à une liaison mais à un enchaînement.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## sun-and-happiness

J'étudie les temps et je me demande si dans les temps composée il faut faire les liaisons, s'il est facultatif ou s'il est interdit. Par example:
j'avais été
j'eus été
que j'eusse été
j'avais eu
j'eus eu
nous eûmes eu (liaison entre "nous" y "eûmes", mais aussi avec "eu"?)
vous eûtes eu
vous eûrent eu
que je eusse eu (liaison entre "eusse" et "eu"?)
que tu eusses eu
que'il/elle eût eu
etc. 
Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Dans les temps composés, on fait la liaison.
Je n'emploie pour ainsi dire jamais "que j'eusse eu" , mais si je le devais, je le prononcerais "que j' uss' u"


----------



## JiPiJou

En "bon" français, on doit faire les liaisons (même si "j'eus eu" -- jusu -- sonne bizarrement). Mais, de tous les exemples donnés ici, seuls deux sont encore utilisés en français contemporain :"j'avais été" et "j'avais eu".

A la radio française, tout le monde dit désormais "j'avais (h)été" et "j'avais (h)eu" (et aussi "deux cents (h)euros" ou "quatre-vingts (h)élèves"). Mais les personnes qui parlent correctement le français disent "j'avais (z)été" et "j'avais (z)eu".


----------



## sun-and-happiness

JiPiJou said:


> En "bon" français, on doit faire les liaisons (même si "j'eus eu" -- jusu -- sonne bizarrement). Mais, de tous les exemples donnés ici, seuls deux sont encore utilisés en français contemporain :"j'avais été" et "j'avais eu".
> 
> A la radio française, tout le monde dit désormais "j'avais (h)été" et "j'avais (h)eu" (et aussi "deux cents (h)euros" ou "quatre-vingts (h)élèves"). Mais les personnes qui parlent correctement le français disent "j'avais (z)été" et "j'avais (z)eu".


 
Je ne comprends pas le son "h" que vous avez donné. Comment est-il prononcé? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

sun-and-happiness said:


> Je ne comprends pas le son "h" que vous avez donné. Comment est-il prononcé? Merci d'avance.


Oui, ce n'est pas très explicite…

En fait, en français soigné, on fait la liaison (on dit : « j'avaiZété »), mais en français plus relâché, on ne la fait pas (on dit : « j'avai été »).


----------



## kyprio

D'après mon expérience du théâtre et du chant, les liaisons c'est une histoire qui ne se base pas que seulement sur des règles strictes. On ne peut pas faire des liaisons partout ! sans quoi on ne serait plus perçue comme un mordu de la langue française, mais comme un acharné sans aucune sensibilité auditive. Car les liaisons sont là pour adoucir le parler de la langue.
 Et puis après, je rajouterai aussi que les liaisons se placent ou ne se placent pas. Une fois que l'on s'autorise à faire des liaisons... le reste est au feeling. On fait comme on veut.
Tout dépends aussi dans qu'elle contexte... durant une conversation... oui, mais avec quelle personne ? le voisin de palier ou le directeur d'une entreprise à démarquer ? avec un étranger qui a appris le français à l'école ? Est-ce une lecture devant des enfants ? ou une lecture officielle de compte-rendu ?
Voilà. la question des liaisons est intérréssante, et c'est une chose véritablement à prendre en considération suivant le contexte. Aussi beau que puisse apporter les liaisons à la sonorité de la langue ... si l'mec pige quedalla cquon lui cause ... autant pas les faire.

je suis sorti du sujet à propos des temps composés...


----------



## tilt

Je ne vois pas quelle liaison on pourrait faire entre _eusse _d'un côté,et _eu _ou _été_ de l'autre.
La liaison consiste à prononcer une une consonne terminale habituellement muette. _Eusse _se terminant par une voyelle, la question ne se pose pas.



sun-and-happiness said:


> Je ne comprends pas le son "h" que vous avez donné. Comment est-il prononcé? Merci d'avance.


Pour matérialiser l'absence de liaison, JiPiLou a ajouté le "h aspiré" de certains mots _haricot_, avec lesquels on ne fait jamais de liaison.
Ce n'est donc pas un son mais une absence de son qu'il faut lire dans ses exemple.



kyprio said:


> Et puis après, je rajouterai aussi que les liaisons se placent ou ne se placent pas. Une fois que l'on s'autorise à faire des liaisons... le reste est au feeling. On fait comme on veut.


Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Kyprio.
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis là.
Les liaisons font partie intégrante de la langue française, et suivent des règles au même titre que n'importe quel aspect de la prononciation. Certaines liaisons sont interdites, d'autres sont obligatoires, et d'autres facultatives. On peut certes choisir de ne pas suivre ces règles, mais on ne parle alors pas un français correct.
Quant à parler de le faire "au feeling", c'est un argument qui ne peut s'adresser à des francophones confirmés, pas à des gens qui étudient le français et qui n'ont aucune intuition à laquelle se fier.


----------



## JiPiJou

sun-and-happiness said:


> Je ne comprends pas le son "h" que vous avez donné. Comment est-il prononcé? Merci d'avance.



Désolé ! En mettant la lettre "h", je voulais dire qu'on ne fait pas la liaison, comme s'il y avait un h muet. Sinon, comment l'indiquer visuellement ? J'aurais pu mettre "j'avai(s) été" mais ça risque de donner l'impression que le "s" est facultatif.

Et pour le "z", c'est une façon de dire qu'on fait la liason.


----------



## CapnPrep

L'orthographe française n'est pas faite pour noter la présence et l'absence des liaisons. Il vaut mieux utiliser des signes non orthographiques, et j'éviterais les parenthèses, apostrophes et autres tirets (ambigus et inutiles).

On peut se servir par ex. de la barre verticale pour l'hiatus (_j'avais | été_) et du symbole API entre crochets pour les consonnes de liaison, éventuellement collé au mot suivant pour noter l'enchaînement (_j'avais _[z]_été_).


----------



## itka

Entendu ce matin même, de la bouche d'un chroniqueur habituel, dans "C'est au programme" (France2) en parlant des mutuelles : "[Elles z-indiquent] à leur // adhérent..." d'où j'ai conclu que les mutuelles n'ont, à elles toutes, qu'UN seul adhérent ! 

Ce chroniqueur est probablement partisan du libre choix "liaison" ou "pas liaison"...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Par exemple, dans mes épreuves orales qui approchent...est-ce que je devrais faire la liaison avec 'j'avais eu' et 'j'avais été' en parlant avec les examinateurs?


----------



## itka

Je pense que ce serait mieux... mais ce n'est que mon avis !


----------



## JiPiJou

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Par exemple, dans mes épreuves orales qui approchent...est-ce que je devrais faire la liaison avec 'j'avais eu' et 'j'avais été' en parlant avec les examinateurs?



Etant donné la situation chaotique sur la question qui règne parmi les Français, je ne crois pas que ce soit un critère déterminant pour vos examens.

Je suis personnellement très favorable aux liaisons (surtout pour éviter des sonorités très laides) et, aussi, à une certaine homogénéité dans leur emploi (voir exemple d'un post précédent proposé par _*itka*_). Si cela vous vient naturellement, faites les liaisons. Mais ne vous concentrez pas excessivement là-dessus au risque de laisser passer des fautes plus graves de grammaire et de syntaxe.

Bonne chance pour les examens et continuez de poser des questions, si ça peut vous être utile.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je parle le plus bon anglais possible, le plus bon gaélique possible et ainsi il suit que je veux parler le plus bon français possible, même s'il m'en faut une dizaine d'années! J'ignorais completement qu'il existe le moindre doute ou question sur l'emploi des liaisons! 

Mais oui, se rapportant aux épreuves, les liaisons sont les cadets de mes soucis!


----------



## tilt

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Je parle le *meilleur* anglais possible, le *meilleur *gaélique possible et ainsi il suit que je veux parler le *meilleur* français possible, même s'il *me *faut une dizaine d'années!


Dans le cadre d'un examen, ce genre d'erreur est plus embêtant qu'un problème de liaisons, c'est certain !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je faisais ressortir de mon point exprès!


----------



## JiPiJou

Oui, oui ! Ne croyez pas que je prône le laxisme !!! Je faisais simplement allusion aux priorités *immédiates *en vue de votre examen.

Mais vous avez tout à fait raison de chercher, à plus long terme, la correction. Je ne pense pas que les personnes qui échangent des points de vue linguistiques sur ce site disent le contraire


----------



## CapnPrep

Voici l'avis de Fouché (1959 ) concernant la question spécifique des temps composés (et le passif) :


> On fait la liaison […]
> 18) Entre une forme du verbe _être_ (sauf _que tu fusses_) et un participe passé […]
> Conversation courante. — On lie de moins en moins dans _tu seras aimé_, à mesure que le ton devient plus familier.
> 19) Entre une forme du verbe _avoir_ (sauf _tu as_, _tu auras_, _que tu eusses_) et un participe passé. […]
> Conversation courante. — On lie de moins en moins aux 1res et 2es pers. à mesure que le ton devient plus familier.


Donc à cette époque la liaison en [z] après certaines formes de la 2e personne du singulier était interdite. Les choses ont pas mal évolué depuis, mais je pense que le principe reste le même : il n'y a pas une règle simple et unique pour toutes les formes que sun-and-happiness a listées (sauf pour _vous eûrent eu_, qui n'existe pas_ _).


----------



## la fée

Un autre doute de prononciation... Dans le passé composé du verbe _être_, faut-il ou pas faire la liaison entre l'auxiliaire _avoir_ et le p.p. _été_? Est-elle obligatoire?  MERCI!!!


----------



## galizano

Un lien. Tu vas à "liaison obligatoire" . http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/regles-de-liaison.php


----------



## la fée

Merci, gali!


----------



## CapnPrep

Il y a liaison obligatoire, et liaison obligatoire… On peut imposer une règle, mais il faut reconnaître (1) que cette liaison n'a pas le même statut que les autres liaisons dites « obligatoires » et (2) que la liaison n'est pas réalisée avec la même fréquence après toutes les formes de l'auxiliare _avoir_. Du coup il faut partir d'un exemple précis, comme dans le fil suivant : 
*qu'il ait été ici (liaison)* (FEV)

[…]http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1252723


----------



## la fée

je ne sais pas pourquoi dans les discussions  qu'on a déjà faites sur ce sujet on "dérange" des temps verbaux tels que le plus-que-parfait et on ne dit rien sur le pauvre passé composé... Je voudrais savoir par exemple si vous feriez ou non la liaison dans "tu a*s* été" ou dans "nous avon*s* eu"...


----------



## CapnPrep

la fée said:


> Je voudrais savoir par exemple si vous feriez ou non la liaison dans "tu a*s* été" ou dans "nous avon*s* eu"...


La liaison est très rarement réalisée dans _tu as été_. Elle est même interdite selon certains grammairiens. Je te conseillerais de ne jamais faire cette liaison.

_Nous avons eu_ n'est pas le passé composé du verbe _être_… La liaison est sans doute « recommandée » dans _nous avons été _et _vous avez été_, mais en réalité, on la fait rarement. Je te conseillerais de ne pas la faire dans la conversation courante.

On voit combien la règle du site Étudeslittéraires (que l'on retrouve dans beaucoup de manuels) est simpliste, et plus qu'inutile !


----------



## la fée

Ah, quelle bête! En effet je sais très bien que "nous avons eu" n'est pas le passé composé du verbe "être"... mais, sans m'en apercevoir, j'ai étendu ma question aux liaisons dans les temps composés en général... merci!!!


----------

